# Two spots open



## neerlander (Jun 21, 2005)

We are currently looking for 1 or 2 players to join our 3.5 D+D group.We have players from early teens to fourty and are female gamer friendly.Game times are every other sunday from 3 to 7ish in Port Hope with a break for the summer.I have played for 21 years but welcome new and old die hards alike.Feel free to mail me for more info.

Kevin


----------

